# North Texas



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I didn't get a chance to ask a whole lot of questions about the setup, but since Butthead was lucky dog #1 to run this morning, Mark called to let me know how he did, but he needed to get his next dog ready. So forgive me if this is not 100% accurate, someone who is at the trial can correct me if need be.

The Open is a triple with a short retired. The short retired is thrown on the top/backside of a dike. There is a small piece of water the dogs should take on the way to the short retired. The dogs do go out of sight for a little bit to get this bird, the trouble comes into play when they go over the dike, they might want to blow past the short and go to the long bird instead. I assumed it was an exposed gun, but did not ask specifically. Did not get any details about how the flier impacts the setup. I'm not sure of the order of the throw either. Sorry, this is the best I can do at 8 in the morning.....

FOM


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

Since Mark called after he ran numnutts please tell us, how did he do?


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Wade said:


> numnutts


OMG too funny!!!! 

He got the chickens....hunt on the short flier, did good on the long bird. Mark thinks he will be back, but everything in FTs is relative, so being the first dog we have to hope his work holds up....

FOM


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

21 dogs are back to the land blind, Mark got 2, Farmer got 5, that's all I know about callbacks, sorry....

The did start a land blind, ran 7-8 dogs scrapped it, will re-start in the morning...

FOM


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

and was bullet one of the 2 back ?????


----------



## rip (Sep 4, 2003)

anymore news?


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

JKL said:


> and was bullet one of the 2 back ?????


Yup....1 series down....3 to go....


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Go Butt-let!

And good on Bling.


----------



## Dennis (Jun 23, 2006)

Any Open call backs.


----------



## Chris S. (Dec 15, 2004)

*THE WOMEN SWEPT THE QUAL!*
1st Crocket/Mary Tatum
2nd Bling/ Judy Aycock
3rd Karma/ Mary Young
4th Gracie/ Sylvia McClure
RJ Amber/Chris Scheig (me!)
J Chef/Ed A
J Al/Doug Grimes
J Ruby /Mike Molthan

Wow, Hen Pheasants they made for some exciting hunts!


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

WAY TO GO CROCKETT!!!

Congrats to all involved with the red dog's trip to QAA. 
His wonderful owner Marlene, Kirk Wichman, Dave Mormon, Mary Tatum, and Adam Castro.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Chris S. said:


> *THE WOMEN SWEPT THE QUAL!*
> 1st Crocket/Mary Tatum
> 2nd Bling/ Judy Aycock
> 3rd Karma/ Mary Young
> ...


Congratulations Gals!!! Good for you!

Angie


----------



## JEB for Luke (Sep 23, 2008)

Marlene--

Congrats!!!!!!!!

Jim & Jan Burnett


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

Chris S. said:


> *THE WOMEN SWEPT THE QUAL!*
> 1st Crocket/Mary Tatum
> 2nd Bling/ Judy Aycock
> 3rd Karma/ Mary Young
> ...


Way to go Mary and Adam. What an exciting two weeks!!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

There are 8 dogs back to the water marks in the Open. Sorry no numbers.

There are 17 back to the land blind in the Am. 9 were "clean", 8 handled or at least that is what my source told me....

They have called it a day for the Am, the Open is running the water marks....

FOM


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Heard the AM was a blood bath. Actually only 10 should have been called back according to my sources. Judges were generous. A doable test but very hard....

Angie


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Angie B said:


> Heard the AM was a blood bath. Actually only 10 should have been called back according to my sources. Judges were generous. A doable test but very hard....
> 
> Angie


 
My source said 5....:shock:....and agrees it was a blood bath.....tough test, doable, and more than fair callbacks is what I was told....


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Now dangit Lainee, You say how many dogs are back for the open but you don't say whether or not Butt-let is one of them. 

Now c'mon, your fans want to know.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Ain't that the truth Howard!;-) I just emailed her - I'll let you know!!

Andy


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Open placements:

1st Pogo - qualifies for the National....
2nd Gunzer with a Golden, not sure the dog's name
3rd Norman
4th Butthead with Mark

No Jams....

Only 4 dogs did the test without handling


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

YAHOOOOOO WAY To Go Pogo!!!!! Katie


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

OMG!!! Lainee,,,, huge Congrats!!!! Good for you, Bullet and Mark......

Angie


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Congrats Lainee ....


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks.....Bullet was a good boy for Mark....all I did was putz around waiting for updates.....Mark deserves all the credit for being able to get him through a tough trial, I know I tried all Summer and failed...way to go Mark and Bullet!

FOM


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

lainee, you suck up every moment of that 4th............Congrats to You, Bullet and Mark...............


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

The AM was TOUGH! Indented triple, short retired, hen pheasants in tall/thick cover, and a piece of water on the left hand bird that you could not see from the line. It was very hard to handle to the left hand bird, either the dog was out of sight or the cover was too tall. Either way, the judges were VERY generous in their callbacks.

SM


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Good going Butt-let!!!

He's making Lainee proud.





No matter what she sez


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

Chris S. said:


> *THE WOMEN SWEPT THE QUAL!*
> 1st Crocket/Mary Tatum
> 2nd Bling/ Judy Aycock
> 3rd Karma/ Mary Young
> ...


Way to go Chris and Amber!!!!!


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Gunzer 2nd with a Golden. Could that be Beau? if so I think that that qualifies him for the National.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

FOM said:


> Thanks.....Bullet was a good boy for Mark....all I did was putz around waiting for updates.....Mark deserves all the credit for being able to get him through a tough trial, I know I tried all Summer and failed...way to go Mark and Bullet!
> 
> FOM


You got Butthead warmed up for him...


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Our count had eight that didn't handle in the Am. First two dogs did it good, one failed, I did it with Roux with two hunts and figured I was a goner. Then the carnage began.

Tough, tough triple that didn't look that way until dog after dog after dog...well, you get the picture.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Yippee Skippy, Buttlet got 4th!! Congratulations to Bullet, Mark and Lainee!!

Andy


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Chris S. said:


> *THE WOMEN SWEPT THE QUAL!*
> 1st Crocket/Mary Tatum
> 2nd Bling/ Judy Aycock
> 3rd Karma/ Mary Young
> ...


congrats Chris on the RJ...Greg told me you were running this weekend and with our Horns winning too it was a great weekend at your house...


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Congratulations to Kark Gunzer for his Open second with FC AFC Emberain Beau Geste (Beau), owned by Judy Rasmusen. This does qualify him for the National!

Also. congratulations to Mary Tatum for the Qual win with Crockett, another Golden!


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Congrats on the 4th Mark, Bullet & Lainee!


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

It was Beau! Congrats, Karl, and Lainee for the 4th!

Thanks for the confirmation, Steve


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

WHOOP for Bullet, Mark and lainee.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

FOM said:


> Thanks.....Bullet was a good boy for Mark....all I did was putz around waiting for updates.....Mark deserves all the credit for being able to get him through a *tough trial,* I know *I tried all Summer and failed...*way to go Mark and Bullet!
> 
> FOM


But hey, wasn't that Am 1st this year? Oh that must have been an "easy" trial!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Congratz Lainee!

Aaron


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Am results:

1st - Bozeman with Jaye-J I do believe
2nd - Baumer with Dealer
3rd - Gierman with JR
4th - Banks with Rip

I do not know the RJ or Jams

-----------------

Way to go Marv with Dealer and Jimmy with Rip and of course Larry with Jaye-J.

Looks like "Mark's dogs" are running good - for him and his clients....way to go Team Edwards! But of course I'm biased 

FOM


----------



## bfarmer (Aug 6, 2006)

Congrats to Marv Baumer and Jimmy Banks on the AM placements!


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

FOM said:


> Am results:
> 
> 1st - Bozeman with Jaye-J I do believe
> 2nd - Baumer with Dealer
> ...


RJ: Ed Aycock with Reggie
JAMs: Tim West with Roux, Sharon Gierman with Dolly, Scott Carruth with Wiz

Congrats to all, particularly Larry Bozeman with Jaye J who ran about as perfect a trial as can be run. They were outstanding. 

Also, congrats to my partner in crime Tim West for piloting Roux to another completed trial. Tim's record with the Knucklehead is quite good. 

Thanks to the North Texas club for putting on another outstanding trial.

Frank Price


----------



## Lance-CO (Jan 10, 2003)

That is what I'm talking about - Bullet is the dog. Congrats Lainee, Mark and Bullet


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

congrats to Geirmans and JR. I belive that qualifies JR for the NAt Am.


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

FOM said:


> Am results:
> 
> 1st - Bozeman with Jaye-J I do believe
> 2nd - Baumer with Dealer
> ...


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

Congrats to you Lainee, and to Bullet and Mark.


----------



## Greenfire (Feb 4, 2004)

Congratulations to Marlene Walden and Crockett on their Qual win! Way to go Crockett!!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

MikeBoley said:


> congrats to Geirmans and JR. I belive that qualifies JR for the NAt Am.


Does that mean poor Hal isn't being drug around the country for a while?  

FOM


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

FOM said:


> Does that mean poor Hal isn't being drug around the country for a while?
> 
> FOM


I woud highly doubt that!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

stevelow said:


> Congratulations to Kark Gunzer for his Open second with FC AFC Emberain Beau Geste (Beau), owned by Judy Rasmusen. This does qualify him for the National!
> 
> Also. congratulations to Mary Tatum for the Qual win with Crockett, another Golden!



That is so nice  ..."Beau"..qualifying for the Nat'l AM !!

Congratulations to Mary and "Crockett", too!!!!

Judy


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

FOM said:


> Thanks.....Bullet was a good boy for Mark....all I did was putz around waiting for updates.....Mark deserves all the credit for being able to get him through a tough trial, I know I tried all Summer and failed...way to go Mark and Bullet!
> 
> FOM


Lainee..Congratulations to you, Mark, "Bullet" ....and Andy, Too! Wow!!  

Judy


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Judy Chute said:


> That is so nice  ..."Beau"..qualifying for the Nat'l AM !!


Not the National Am...The National!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

jeff t. said:


> Not the National Am...The National!


YIKES!! ....thank you, Jeff! 

So...Huge Congratulations!! ....... 2nd, Restricted All-Age  

#49, FC AFC Emberain Beau Geste, "Beau" , Judy Rasmuson, and Karl Gunzer !!

Judy


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

Just my own personal comments on the Am 1st series - since I was there and ran the test.... all hen pheasants (2 retireds). It was tough. My dog was one of the 17 that survived it -- she was called back (and did not handle). But, I have to congratulate....

Larry and JayeJ
Jimmy and Rip 

On their great performances! Way to go guys!!


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

FOM said:


> Does that mean poor Hal isn't being drug around the country for a while?
> 
> FOM


You cant be serious. It just means he hast to go to one more...


----------

